# Audi quattro Concept Caught in the Wild in Malibu



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

An eagle-eyed Jalopnik reader caught a camera crew with the Audi quattro Concept earlier today in Malibu near the Pacific Coast Highway. Running non-concept RS 5 wheels, the car was on public roads and refuelling at a gas station, accompanied by several people and a camera crew toting Q5.

The quattro concept was on display last week during press days at the L.A. Auto Show though one of our show pass winners from last week reported that the car had disappeared from the stand for public days.

Given its picturesque locale, the LA Auto Show has been used for similar shoots in the past. Last year a few journalists were given access to the e-tron and the Sportback concepts and allowed to take short test drives and report about the experience. Given the locale, the wheels and our own knowledge of Audi's calendar we believe that's what's going on here.

The reader suggested those driving the car confirmed it would be built but that's far from an accurate source. Looking in high-res versions of the shots we fail to see anyone we recognize from Audi AG's PR department or Audi of America's PR department for that matter. Further, none of these guys are American journalists that we know. Our best guess is that they're European and likely German press and, let's face it, they want it to be built as bad as we do.

Check out more photos on Jalopnik after the jump. In the meantime we'll be doing our best to get our hands on shots of the car with the Sport quattro reported also on site (likely the red one that belongs to Audi of America) and will also be going out to LA next week for our own very short time with the car to be the subject of an upcoming feature.

* Full Story *


----------



## archebald23 (Jul 24, 2010)

The first Audi autos were 2612 cc cars, and then later on, it produced more powerful four cylinder 3564 cc, 4680 cc and 5720 cc autos. These Audi vehicles took pride of their exceptional body work, heavy duty auto parts and tough engines too, qualifying them as luxury cars at that time. But more than its great styling, Audi cars are best known for its performance. They have been stars in many sporting and racing events as early as 1911. This year, Horch won the most prestigious race at the time, the International Austrian Alpine Run. The first victory motivated Horch to create a team that will represent the company in the succeeding races, which eventually the team won. Audi 200 Quattro A/C & Heater Control


----------

